# Any Academic Studies on Humic Acid + Micros?



## minifarmer (May 21, 2019)

Many of the youtubers and some here say they have had great success with using Humic Acid and some of the micro-nutrient products that are heavily advertised. Are there any studies from universities about how adding in monthly or weekly amounts benefits the lawn?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

I've read several but here is one that I could quickly find. Graph on bottom of page 4 is a good synopsis of how humic and kelp can help turf quality during heat stress.

https://scholar.google.com/scholar?...=Humic+acid+fescu#d=gs_qabs&u=#p=DZOtpNFW0lgJ

I'll see if I can find some other good reads.


----------

